# My career plan



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Guyzz
I need you advice's Please.
Right now i am in my 11th grade(State board from Karnataka)With subjects comp,stats,business & accounts.
Well i am going to do my b.com(Bachelors of commerce),Then is it a good idea to work for 1-2 years.And then pursue my MBA from IIM or ISB?
Whats the scope of An B.Com + MBA graduate?
Thanks In Advance


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: My carrer plan*

You have just the right idea.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok what kind of scope or field ill have to work as?
I am not interested to work as an banker and be with accounts the whole day


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2012)

Working as a banker has its' own advantage. But, if you prefer something else then go for that.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2012)

^^Well what are you working as?


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2012)

^^SAP testing. Boring job if you ask me.


----------



## Baker (Jan 18, 2012)

see your are only in ur 11th... with commerce..

you still has time to plan your carrer.. go for Bcom as per your plan.... then based on your intrest either you can go for MBA or parallel with Bcom you can prepare for CA
second one is good but very tough


----------



## uday (Feb 8, 2012)

As you are in 11th standard you have to first focus on your school exams, in one or two years you will be finding the best scopes where you want to make your career.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok fine


----------



## komalpateledu (Mar 15, 2012)

As of now it is essential that you concentrate on your current (11th) school exams. Meanwhile you can decide what exactly you want to become and opt for proper course after completing your 12th class. Selecting proper course would help you to select proper career.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

Which are the best B.COM college in Karnataka


----------

